# Laparoscopy Converted to open procedure



## Hopp (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello everyone!   Just having a brain freeze and wondering
if someone would be able to help me out
When coding Lap appy, Lap Chole.  If procedure is converted to an open do I use the Laparoscopic CPT with the Vcode ?   Please help    
thanks   
Deb, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 11, 2009)

No you cannot report a discontuned procedure with a completed procedure.  Report only the open procedure.. if the note supports that the procedure was more involved than what would be considered normal then you can add a 22 modifier.  The gudelines cautions though to not use a 22 just because the procedure was converted.


----------

